# Bridgeport Optical Reader ?



## ahcgt (Sep 9, 2013)

I bought a Bridgeport a few weeks ago and it came with a box containing an optical reader.  Did some research on them and don't think I will put it back on the machine.  Its pretty dirty and the mirror(?) seems to have a haze over it.  Would this be worth trying to sell or was it in a box because you they aren't used anymore and you can't give them away?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 10, 2013)

ahcgt said:


> Would this be worth trying to sell or was it in a box because you they aren't used anymore and you can't give them away?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm thinking probably the latter. I have almost 2 sets of them myself, think I'll keep the brackets for mounting the strips for my DRO when I finally break down and buy one. There may be another use for them or at least some of the components so I wouldn't just throw them away.


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 10, 2013)

ahcgt said:


> I bought a Bridgeport a few weeks ago and it came with a box containing an optical reader.  Did some research on them and don't think I will put it back on the machine.  Its pretty dirty and the mirror(?) seems to have a haze over it.  Would this be worth trying to sell or was it in a box because you they aren't used anymore and you can't give them away?
> 
> View attachment 60382
> View attachment 60385
> ...



I saw my first and last one in the machine shop I worked in back in 1967-68. They were top of the line in their day.  You might find someone who is interested in old Bridgeport milling machines and their attachments. Just never know who is out there.  Good luck


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 10, 2013)

There's a guy locally trying to sell something on Craigslist for $150 and someone he Bay but I haven't actually seen any that were sold


----------



## ahcgt (Sep 10, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> There's a guy locally trying to sell something on Craigslist for $150 and someone he Bay but I haven't actually seen any that were sold



Well thanks for the information.  I think I'll just list it on ebay and let it go.  Hate to just throw it in a box and keep it when I really don't have any intention on using it.  Somebody out there might need it for parts and it'd be better getting used than sitting in a box and eventually tossed.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 10, 2013)

I've never seen a working set of these in action, exactly what do they do? Give you a position that your at in the old green numbers? Are they zeroable? Could they be used for something else? If so what?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 11, 2013)

Actually there is a partial set on Ebay right now for $129.00 buy it now or best offer with 1 offer so yes by all means list them on Ebay, They have 4 watchers


----------



## ahcgt (Sep 11, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Actually there is a partial set on Ebay right now for $129.00 buy it now or best offer with 1 offer so yes by all means list them on Ebay, They have 4 watchers



I went ahead and listed them.  Maybe somebody out there needs them and will get a good deal?  No clue what they go for?  I just based mine off the other set on ebay.


----------

